# CUSTOM STRIPING, PATTERNS AND LEAFING



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

LINE IT UP CUSTOM STRIPING AND FLAMES!
BRING THE RIDES, BIKES, HOGS DOWN

PM FOR THE PRICES THERE NOT OUTRAGEOUS!

JAKE
559-455-7805


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

almost there....be callin asap..they sould be painting it this week..


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

nice


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

GET DOWN


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8 (Dec 7, 2008)

lookin really good lil homie


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7dippd-n-butr8_@Dec 9 2009, 02:32 AM~15921651
> *lookin really good lil homie
> *



X2


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ANY MORE PICS ON PATERNS?


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*nice work *:biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Keep up the good work


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

nice work lil homie. ur a talented young rider


----------



## eastlos76cadi (Jan 4, 2010)

Firme work lil homie


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Nov 16 2009, 07:14 PM~15684941
> *
> 
> 
> ...



How much 4 some work on a 65 lmk


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Jan 15 2010, 09:35 PM~16306523
> *How much 4 some work on a 65 lmk
> *


My bad didint see your # I got it now ill call you bro thanks


----------



## ILL PHIL 64 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Nov 16 2009, 08:14 PM~15684941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

to the top...lil homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: real good work!! ur gonna be big homie


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

jake this is the one that your going to do ! think of some sick ass leafing & stripping!lmk what u come up with.. :yes:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 18 2010, 11:52 PM~16336042
> *TTT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 17 2010, 08:33 PM~16645514
> *:uh:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

*DO YOUR THING, BEAUTIFUL WORK *


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

killer work bro... keep the pics coming!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

hey bro, im looking to gt my monte striped and leafed. hit me up, im trying to get a price from you


----------



## tonelocz559 (Feb 4, 2010)

how much would u charg to pinstrip the fuck out of my ride? 








let me know i kinda wanna do it asap be4 easter


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

TALENT.. Never give it up little homie.. your doing some good workk..


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

WHERE'S ALL THE PICS?? What's new!!


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

here u go!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Mar 27 2010, 11:49 PM~17021668
> *here u go!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

You're doing a sick job dawg!!!!!! :thumbsup: Keep the pics coming :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Wow what a future you have in front of you,


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

how much will you charge to do grahics and pinitripine on a 12 in bike


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks for all your work on my monte,great job


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

sick very sick.... as soon as i lay down the clear the rest of the way on the 12" bike we just layed the flake on. ill be in touch for silver leaf soon after.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownsociety_@Aug 21 2010, 06:08 PM~18371559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking good


----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

Mad props homie!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:biggrin: *<span style=\'colorurple\'>Now this is quality.
The question is, "How to get my car to Fresno?"</span> *


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks everyone for the compliments pics coming tonight and this weekend of hogs ive candied and striped.



> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 31 2010, 04:39 PM~18453833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks  tow it or if the price is right i can get it done in october ill be out in the LA area for a striping show


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Aug 31 2010, 04:43 PM~18453861
> *thanks everyone for the compliments pics coming tonight and this weekend of hogs ive candied and striped.
> thanks   tow it or if the price is right i can get it done in october ill be out in the LA area for a striping show
> *


Now that sound like a plan. I'll give a call at the end of the week. Thanks.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*I'll call you later.*


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Jake didn't realize this was the 3 day week end. Familly that stopped in from out of town just left. We'll talk soon. I'm still interested.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

A softail I candied out striped and patterned.


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Sep 19 2010, 10:56 PM~18608528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE BIKES ARE ROLLIN OFF CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
16 DAM!!!!!!!!
LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR IN PHOENIX!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
TTT FOR THE YOUNGSTER..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

you gettin down lil homie


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownsociety_@Aug 22 2010, 02:08 AM~18371559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: takes me back to the early 80's even though i was barely a little embryo at that time. Got more pics of it ?


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

Some clean work lil homie


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*TTT for the striping by Jake.*


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

im 17 years old now haha!  thanks everyone!


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Keep up the good work Jake.


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks bro!


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Sep 21 2010, 10:18 PM~18628077
> *im 17 years old now haha!  thanks everyone!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 damn homie do your thang............


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*Can we see more?*


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*T T T *


----------



## boyloks1 (Aug 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Sep 21 2010, 09:18 PM~18628077
> *im 17 years old now haha!  thanks everyone!
> *


DAM HOMIE U STILL GETTIN DOWN WEN U GONNA LET ME STROLL THRU AND WATCH U WRK UR MAGIC HAHA


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*BUMP*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

Legwarmers i striped.










A husband and wifes helmet I hooked up overnight for them during the HALFWAY RUN here In FRESNO CA.



























Crazy story when I striped these helmets, I lined up the gold leaf the night before and I got a few hours sleep and woke up at 5 AM to finish the color. started lining them up and the power goes out. So I had to call PG&E to report the outage and the lights finally go on, and I finished the color and got them to him at 8AM on time for him to ride.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Oct 5 2010, 09:25 PM~18747088
> *Legwarmers i striped.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boyloks1_@Sep 29 2010, 12:49 AM~18690103
> *DAM HOMIE U STILL GETTIN DOWN WEN U GONNA LET ME STROLL THRU AND WATCH U WRK UR MAGIC HAHA
> *


. Bring your ride down and I can stripe it up while you watch haha


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Oct 5 2010, 10:25 PM~18747088
> *Legwarmers i striped.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## boyloks1 (Aug 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Oct 6 2010, 08:46 PM~18756109
> *. Bring your ride down and I can stripe it up while you watch haha
> *


ha ha hell yea soon ima paint it during the winter so i be ready for summer i hit u up fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

For sure


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Oct 7 2010, 07:15 AM~18758536
> *
> *


 some nice work youngstaah :cheesy:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks bro


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

Jake .
the Governer just called and granted my wish to have you never live within 400 miles from me... He agreed times are hard enough with guys who claim to be stripers! Let alone having someone as good as you live nearby..


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Oct 7 2010, 08:53 PM~18764020
> *Jake .
> the Governer just called and granted my wish to have you never live within 400 miles from me... He agreed times are hard enough with guys who claim to be stripers! Let alone having someone as good as you live nearby..
> *


LOL! I better start looking for another place to move for college haha!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*Just checking in Jake, still working on my end. T T T *


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jan 4 2010, 12:31 AM~16176883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

Great work.


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

thank you


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt sup jake


----------



## antdogbrownsociety (Jul 13, 2009)

He did this a few months back


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: YOO DOO GREAT WORK JAKE!!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*T T T *


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

bump!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

ALMOST TIME JAKE, I'M ALMOST DONE AT MY END. TTYL


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sup jake


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 12 2010, 10:24 PM~19056567
> *ALMOST TIME JAKE, I'M ALMOST DONE AT MY END. TTYL
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jan 4 2010, 12:31 AM~16176883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got a homie in are club .That needs some work done, I'll give him your number


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> Legwarmers i striped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Q-VO 65 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hook up my 65 Jake uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

Pm sent thanks gil


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

my board done by JAKE a while back  
homie does really good work!


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Nov 26 2010, 06:06 PM~19170814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS SICK BRO!!! SEND MORE PICS BRO!


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Nov 26 2010, 07:06 PM~19170814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice work homie


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Nov 26 2010, 07:06 PM~19170814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks bad ass. 
Makes me wanna learn how to skate board :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and your Family  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

jake whats up homie? HAPPY NEW YEARS..TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy New Years


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanx Jake the tanks are clean and bad ass


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------

